# Telnet Multiple IP's



## prasannakarthikl (Oct 3, 2008)

I need to telnet multiple ip's.I need the unix code to create a batch file to telnet multiple IP's.If there is a problem in that,it should be logged into a txt file.
i.e, Just to check the connection between the ports and to close the connection.In any case if some problem occurs that should be logged to text file in the specified location!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi prasannakarthiki,

Telnet is not secure if you are talking about connecting over the Internet, however, if you are in a secured local area network within a company, telnet would be ok to use as long as it is deployed and not able to access the Internet.

Use Putty instead of telnet if connecting over the Internet as it is more secure.

-- Tom


----------



## prasannakarthikl (Oct 3, 2008)

i have to telnet over 100's of ip's.so providing the code will be more helpful!


----------



## Codiah (Sep 27, 2008)

wouldn't telnet'ing to that many different ip flood your system with running services.. or are you trying to run them one at a time for something like a system check??


----------

